# Back to the Future--Irina Werning



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Very skillful recreations of old family pics using the same subject years later...

Enjoy

BACK TO THE FUTURE : Irina Werning - Photographer

Similar to the above, but submitted my individuals. Not as detailed or skillful, but still fun.

young me now me :: zefrank.com

Any ehmacians up to the task?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Those were pretty cool. Not sure I'm up to recreating any of the pics from my youth though


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Not quite the same thing, but here I am in Bemidji, Minnesota, five years old, with my aunt and sister, and 40 years later, with my son and daughter. I tried to set the shot up the same, but the landscape had changed dramatically.












​


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Ha, Ha, Kazak for the win!!!!! That's great, thumbs up!


----------

